# adware?



## nrraider2007 (Apr 22, 2005)

About every five minutes, a messege comes up on my computer saying:

"Error #317 - Microsoft Windows Security Warning

Your Windows is corrupted with spyware virus.
You must patch your PC urgently to protect your system.
Private info is acessed by ports:

-8080
-3128

You can patch your PC for free now and delete all spyware viruses.
Click OK to choose and download free spyware removal using Antispy."

And thats all it says. I was wondering if anyone knows if this is spyware or adware or something. I think it goes with this other pop-up that comes up for "Slim Sheild" (I think that's what it's called, it is supposed to remove spyware) I have a pop up blocker but it won't block that certain pop up. Anything I can do?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi nrraider2007 

SlimShield is most definitely adware. 
I'm concerned you may have an infection so please do the following:

Download Hijack This: http://thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

Let it extract to Program Files

Close out any open browsers
Launch the program
Hit "do a system scan only"
When that finishes, hit "save log"
The log will open in Notepad
Copy & paste that log into this thread

Do not fix anything yet


----------



## nrraider2007 (Apr 22, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:29:59 AM, on 4/24/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Qtnf\Oregaoq.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUNOTIFY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Qmp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Media Access\MediaAccK.exe
C:\Program Files\Media Access\MediaAccess.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ap9h4qmo.exe
C:\windows\system32\xrobtttw.exe
C:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\racgui.exe
C:\windows\system32\calc.exe
c:\progra~1\intern~1\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\msn.exe
C:\Program Files\IEPopupKiller\PopupKillerTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\eetu.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\scr readme real bind\sect owns.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\scr readme real bind\sect owns.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\scr readme real bind\sect owns.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://searchmiracle.com/sp.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotoffers.info/179/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = file://C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\sp.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = websearch.drsnsrch.com/q.cgi?q=
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\about.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Verizon Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{C7EDAB2E-D7F9-11D8-BA48-C79B0C409D70} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DLMaxObj Class - {00000000-59D4-4008-9058-080011001200} - C:\WINDOWS\dlmax.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {082F4A84-5E00-2DC6-3272-ED3044100C4D} - C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\APPLIC~1\SIZELO~1\idlebleh.exe
O2 - BHO: IEPopupKillerBHO.CIEPopupKillerBHO - {31801B7B-6A29-43A2-A54F-A8920FA70F9C} - C:\Program Files\IEPopupKiller\IEPopupKillerBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {76A51E8C-D66F-DCEC-4C46-DA38714891CE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\auuk.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaFace Integration] C:\Program Files\Fellowes\MediaFACE 4.0\SetHook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Emrvq] C:\Program Files\Qtnf\Oregaoq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ALUAlert] C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUNOTIFY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enh Win Updt] C:\WINDOWS\enhupdt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [aiepk] C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\IE PopUp Blocker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tak] C:\WINDOWS\Kfl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rua] C:\WINDOWS\Dbl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Joe] C:\WINDOWS\Rbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oan] C:\WINDOWS\Qmp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Glo] C:\WINDOWS\Mcj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jmf] C:\WINDOWS\Ert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sla] C:\WINDOWS\Skh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqr] C:\WINDOWS\Lrs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bou] C:\WINDOWS\Use.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dqg] C:\WINDOWS\Eko.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sgj] C:\WINDOWS\Ltl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fni] C:\WINDOWS\Tml.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lvc] C:\WINDOWS\Avg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mgg] C:\WINDOWS\Cob.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kbn] C:\WINDOWS\Lhf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nlv] C:\WINDOWS\Hdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tmc] C:\WINDOWS\Aeg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gep] C:\WINDOWS\Ifc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Opf] C:\WINDOWS\Oak.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Los] C:\WINDOWS\Tiq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qna] C:\WINDOWS\Rfb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rvq] C:\WINDOWS\Ahi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Res] C:\WINDOWS\Mkh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vqo] C:\WINDOWS\Qlu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ohc] C:\WINDOWS\Iuk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmf] C:\WINDOWS\Rrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hrm] C:\WINDOWS\Sjn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brn] C:\WINDOWS\Gue.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cqc] C:\WINDOWS\Htv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cdf] C:\WINDOWS\Amt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qbv] C:\WINDOWS\Hkd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqf] C:\WINDOWS\Kiq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lks] C:\WINDOWS\Vfl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ins] C:\WINDOWS\Lgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cdv] C:\WINDOWS\Jhg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dgt] C:\WINDOWS\Atp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tia] C:\WINDOWS\Ffg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqs] C:\WINDOWS\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Omn] C:\WINDOWS\Qsv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lsl] C:\WINDOWS\Rmt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fjn] C:\WINDOWS\Ksq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Agv] C:\WINDOWS\Gis.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kfr] C:\WINDOWS\Gjb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vqk] C:\WINDOWS\Vaq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fff] C:\WINDOWS\Euh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Egl] C:\WINDOWS\Kbh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nvc] C:\WINDOWS\Lpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fba] C:\WINDOWS\Dgf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Krc] C:\WINDOWS\Rag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqp] C:\WINDOWS\Pna.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vra] C:\WINDOWS\Moj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hij] C:\WINDOWS\Svt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfd] C:\WINDOWS\Tda.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fvc] C:\WINDOWS\Lvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mmo] C:\WINDOWS\Lvl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nsm] C:\WINDOWS\Ini.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Moa] C:\WINDOWS\Kne.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Utm] C:\WINDOWS\Leb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uhb] C:\WINDOWS\Btt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Htk] C:\WINDOWS\Uvb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltt] C:\WINDOWS\Lea.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iuu] C:\WINDOWS\Frf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sak] C:\WINDOWS\Lak.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Req] C:\WINDOWS\Mkn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Col] C:\WINDOWS\Lbt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Edp] C:\WINDOWS\Jqv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fgh] C:\WINDOWS\Mgo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vce] C:\WINDOWS\His.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vgu] C:\WINDOWS\Cse.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qgf] C:\WINDOWS\Ofi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lif] C:\WINDOWS\Soj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sno] C:\WINDOWS\Tjq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tos] C:\WINDOWS\Kjp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Auf] C:\WINDOWS\Ocb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Srn] C:\WINDOWS\Nka.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iuj] C:\WINDOWS\Nru.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbl] C:\WINDOWS\Okp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fdb] C:\WINDOWS\Qrr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Voj] C:\WINDOWS\Pdu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rat] C:\WINDOWS\Fae.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Njj] C:\WINDOWS\Fbi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cuk] C:\WINDOWS\Scu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mvd] C:\WINDOWS\Hkg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uom] C:\WINDOWS\Tcc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pmg] C:\WINDOWS\Jjo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iiu] C:\WINDOWS\Mdu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jdr] C:\WINDOWS\Hat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Obh] C:\WINDOWS\Ncl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cbi] C:\WINDOWS\Rtf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dni] C:\WINDOWS\Alg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kva] C:\WINDOWS\Qdd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vsa] C:\WINDOWS\Brl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kpf] C:\WINDOWS\Ute.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mkj] C:\WINDOWS\Otp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eth] C:\WINDOWS\Vne.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Duc] C:\WINDOWS\Igl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nkn] C:\WINDOWS\Rpu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spa] C:\WINDOWS\Orj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kbh] C:\WINDOWS\Ltb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phe] C:\WINDOWS\Daa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mup] C:\WINDOWS\Log.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eqo] C:\WINDOWS\Hpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bdr] C:\WINDOWS\Jhe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ioh] C:\WINDOWS\Vko.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pqq] C:\WINDOWS\Qto.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Deq] C:\WINDOWS\Dlu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dfl] C:\WINDOWS\Iqe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qak] C:\WINDOWS\Ufg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpc] C:\WINDOWS\Tvj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hif] C:\WINDOWS\Ssk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bdf] C:\WINDOWS\Jjs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Npu] C:\WINDOWS\Cuv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jlh] C:\WINDOWS\Can.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eij] C:\WINDOWS\Tlf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mdc] C:\WINDOWS\Rkl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rmg] C:\WINDOWS\Psf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbp] C:\WINDOWS\Rjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mkl] C:\WINDOWS\Bqq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnj] C:\WINDOWS\Ikn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sjg] C:\WINDOWS\Hti.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rrp] C:\WINDOWS\Iip.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hum] C:\WINDOWS\Ikg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vqs] C:\WINDOWS\Dvm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mrf] C:\WINDOWS\Jkl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adb] C:\WINDOWS\Fio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Stt] C:\WINDOWS\Ddr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aks] C:\WINDOWS\Epo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jsm] C:\WINDOWS\Pqd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipl] C:\WINDOWS\Nbe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tbj] C:\WINDOWS\Gem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Poq] C:\WINDOWS\Efj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mfq] C:\WINDOWS\Omj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oel] C:\WINDOWS\Ivd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\Dkl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bir] C:\WINDOWS\Mvn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Per] C:\WINDOWS\Nsr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qae] C:\WINDOWS\Obn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fad] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fma.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nio] C:\WINDOWS\Ueq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ttn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ube.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qkr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Scd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ijd] C:\WINDOWS\Qut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ugg] C:\WINDOWS\Net.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pbi] C:\WINDOWS\Emf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vni] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Suc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Esc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Enp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gdd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hmr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tqp] C:\WINDOWS\Mbt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Joi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bfn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ork] C:\WINDOWS\Jdm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fvi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ofo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Abm] C:\WINDOWS\Blu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ias] C:\WINDOWS\Mgc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apq] C:\WINDOWS\Ptu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bme.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kca] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ava.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ili] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kmb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pps] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Chj] C:\WINDOWS\Eoj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Esr] C:\WINDOWS\Bmg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hdg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lrs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mhm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Msh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tko] C:\WINDOWS\Kli.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hng] C:\WINDOWS\Loq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gjv] C:\WINDOWS\Lhq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fva.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ntq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cud] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kgg] C:\WINDOWS\Squ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ndi] C:\WINDOWS\Qdn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scl] C:\WINDOWS\Cpn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rcs] C:\WINDOWS\Ghh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Atg] C:\WINDOWS\Eiv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kbc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hdr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aii] C:\WINDOWS\Ghn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lct] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eaj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tgd] C:\WINDOWS\Hli.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sus] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ghj] C:\WINDOWS\Quc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aca] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kii.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nho.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dti] C:\WINDOWS\Mls.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Raj] C:\WINDOWS\Enu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ddo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ucp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sos] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbf] C:\WINDOWS\Aoe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gpc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nrg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cjl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Had.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vtf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ims.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qsq] C:\WINDOWS\Gqi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Peh] C:\WINDOWS\Nku.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfk] C:\WINDOWS\Sto.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pqn] C:\WINDOWS\Vot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qba] C:\WINDOWS\Nqp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Utn] C:\WINDOWS\Ges.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djs] C:\WINDOWS\Hav.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qms] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tkv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nkr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Asv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tqi] C:\WINDOWS\Lmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\Gnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jeu] C:\WINDOWS\Isq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oim] C:\WINDOWS\Pde.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ejm] C:\WINDOWS\Osq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bok.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbo] C:\WINDOWS\Tgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dpb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cak.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bhh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mqv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Frv] C:\WINDOWS\Fgs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hha] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qaj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eoi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pvb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rkh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qkq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pjm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pke.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqg] C:\WINDOWS\Gdl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Him] C:\WINDOWS\Dne.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Koq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ctp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qsn] C:\WINDOWS\Bke.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qkj] C:\WINDOWS\Erj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gfa] C:\WINDOWS\Nfd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vgt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uhk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cls] C:\WINDOWS\Are.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Noe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eje] C:\WINDOWS\Rpc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Idk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lml.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fgb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ahc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Frp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mbg] C:\WINDOWS\Lok.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bsi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vfj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ufn] C:\WINDOWS\Tjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ctd] C:\WINDOWS\Fjs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nap] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Geq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ghn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ohf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kku.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eam] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkf] C:\WINDOWS\Vlt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vqj] C:\WINDOWS\Jik.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kre] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vec.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iro] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Euo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Thc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uls.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fsd] C:\WINDOWS\Etr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gap] C:\WINDOWS\Gqo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ftt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jis.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pab] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Npt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eab] C:\WINDOWS\Tui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hdo] C:\WINDOWS\Qen.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aoi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mjt] C:\WINDOWS\Mmr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gec.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lma] C:\WINDOWS\Mhj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lgo] C:\WINDOWS\Oou.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ptk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Poe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cre.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bbc] C:\WINDOWS\Fje.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oma] C:\WINDOWS\Caa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qtd] C:\WINDOWS\Boi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jdl] C:\WINDOWS\Dhk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pqp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kod] C:\WINDOWS\Pdj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vup] C:\WINDOWS\Bpm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aoa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mcq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nho] C:\WINDOWS\Tao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tou] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aqc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qbm] C:\WINDOWS\Hhi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Krn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pkm] C:\WINDOWS\Jkl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Esj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vji.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Koj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Moi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Apr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cti] C:\WINDOWS\Brn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gai] C:\WINDOWS\Gpb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aeu] C:\WINDOWS\Rgq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lqf] C:\WINDOWS\Tcm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ucp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jca] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qpk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Doo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ljh] C:\WINDOWS\Gnr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dbd] C:\WINDOWS\Usk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kts] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cgu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nle.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Squ] C:\WINDOWS\Mse.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gjh] C:\WINDOWS\Anr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jsu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ime.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Flk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bvc] C:\WINDOWS\Pqe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qle] C:\WINDOWS\Oli.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tmi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Caj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tcq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Esi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kef.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Efl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aeg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ifq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pvk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pjo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bnu] C:\WINDOWS\Evu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qmo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cvl] C:\WINDOWS\Gfh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kbn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kuo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rso] C:\WINDOWS\Cku.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ebo] C:\WINDOWS\Hhd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Egr] C:\WINDOWS\Lcc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mtp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jeg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jhc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihv] C:\WINDOWS\Uiu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkr] C:\WINDOWS\Dnu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmd] C:\WINDOWS\Bbq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bhs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gnl] C:\WINDOWS\Rvj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ovv] C:\WINDOWS\Qkj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vrc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cae.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Seq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Agr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Esq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jid] C:\WINDOWS\Ddi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Voa] C:\WINDOWS\Fbu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gse] C:\WINDOWS\Mti.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lsq] C:\WINDOWS\Hmt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Edl] C:\WINDOWS\Krs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kap] C:\WINDOWS\Pds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vcr] C:\WINDOWS\Vlh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uhr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kdh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vnt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cqq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brl] C:\WINDOWS\Vps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qtk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cvg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mct] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sau.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vuq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Avj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dns] C:\WINDOWS\Cgc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sle.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Urd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\Rip.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dnc] C:\WINDOWS\Gjk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lsa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eii.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tts] C:\WINDOWS\Erg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nrq] C:\WINDOWS\Ddh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dbj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ree.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ndc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qts] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Psn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uqq] C:\WINDOWS\Irt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pkl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lmm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dql] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uap] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gqt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tuq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vrd] C:\WINDOWS\Huv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Una] C:\WINDOWS\Gma.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vpt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Siu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ull] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ejq] C:\WINDOWS\Bfb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Evk] C:\WINDOWS\Hfa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aod] C:\WINDOWS\Jct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jjb] C:\WINDOWS\Jrr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ong] C:\WINDOWS\Fjo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bpo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ros.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tgu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hvf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fku] C:\WINDOWS\Mbe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jdi] C:\WINDOWS\Qro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qbe] C:\WINDOWS\Dgf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ljp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\Lnv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kkt] C:\WINDOWS\Psl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rou] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lnr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eaa] C:\WINDOWS\Sae.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Obl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ior.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ioe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hbi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qan] C:\WINDOWS\Akb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Amt] C:\WINDOWS\Keu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gsg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kuv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nht.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dhu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppo] C:\WINDOWS\Bum.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dlf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hvs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dkm] C:\WINDOWS\Pcd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cnl] C:\WINDOWS\Bkp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vjo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bfc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bfs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mtb] C:\WINDOWS\Uro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cep] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqs] C:\WINDOWS\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lnk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shb] C:\WINDOWS\Uob.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dsv] C:\WINDOWS\Vqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fqo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gdm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltj] C:\WINDOWS\Hkb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mpj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Afe] C:\WINDOWS\Rej.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mrn] C:\WINDOWS\Shg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fro] C:\WINDOWS\Lmi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iog] C:\WINDOWS\Qjq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aai] C:\WINDOWS\Fni.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tli.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tbh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Icb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pen.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ith] C:\WINDOWS\Vcm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ntj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tdo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jls] C:\WINDOWS\Uql.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bmr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vfg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uha] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lls.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ubt] C:\WINDOWS\Rdi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rhg] C:\WINDOWS\Kbh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vgs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bdp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Arq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bpp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hnq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Srr] C:\WINDOWS\Inr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ouq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Usm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vmt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hep.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lgu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nhk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvd] C:\WINDOWS\Egd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Inn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jst.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Csn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cfs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rkb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Odc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qel] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jgs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Efk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aaq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eba.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Opt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dil.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Meg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fkg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rtg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Etm] C:\WINDOWS\Fic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oja] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fml.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bqa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Som.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Noj] C:\WINDOWS\Eht.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lsj] C:\WINDOWS\Uel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vrq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Leh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Anv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vmh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mea.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lae] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltb] C:\WINDOWS\Tsp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Var] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ccf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Okr] C:\WINDOWS\Rkg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bdn] C:\WINDOWS\Gjj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Meb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bos] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gmu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hem] C:\WINDOWS\Gie.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Thq] C:\WINDOWS\Thf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rsp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kua] C:\WINDOWS\Krc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bjd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jbg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gmt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bhr] C:\WINDOWS\Eqf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bvl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hrj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kfr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Add.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hda] C:\WINDOWS\Ted.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qqo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mdr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rub.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gpp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ibu] C:\WINDOWS\Mta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Psr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eav] C:\WINDOWS\Lbe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nip] C:\WINDOWS\Tnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rpl] C:\WINDOWS\Prh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Svu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oik] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ueg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\Mua.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Off.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ars.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qka] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bqr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnm] C:\WINDOWS\Ism.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qpt] C:\WINDOWS\Alk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jef] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Utj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fsr] C:\WINDOWS\Lnl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bov] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kjh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kot] C:\WINDOWS\Otg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dkk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ige.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ekh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qpm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aef] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vmp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Olf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uff] C:\WINDOWS\Ade.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bvl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lis] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jaf.exe

That's just part 1!


----------



## nrraider2007 (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's the 2nd part...

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Odo] C:\WINDOWS\Hoi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cqr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qmn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vrg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djk] C:\WINDOWS\Jec.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ssc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sft.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lmh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mpv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tup] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qkg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Opj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ufm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ebc] C:\WINDOWS\Ina.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rnn] C:\WINDOWS\Uor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pge.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Opn] C:\WINDOWS\Vuj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kbe] C:\WINDOWS\Eci.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Msv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rmq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gtu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kdv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gsi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bgk] C:\WINDOWS\Lcd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [The] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ajn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cdn] C:\WINDOWS\Adb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Foa] C:\WINDOWS\Cha.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Osp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Svi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Opa] C:\WINDOWS\Teo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Imi] C:\WINDOWS\Dsi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hri] C:\WINDOWS\Gom.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Feu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lqb] C:\WINDOWS\Lte.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hbs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nrn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bqu] C:\WINDOWS\Hal.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbu] C:\WINDOWS\Oas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jil] C:\WINDOWS\Kgl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Imq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ioi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Media Access] C:\Program Files\Media Access\MediaAccK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ap9h4qmo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ap9h4qmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqo] C:\WINDOWS\Tsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Epi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Psb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jik] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hdl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qqv] C:\WINDOWS\Jah.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ngr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cmj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hcu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ggs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bqt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vfb] C:\WINDOWS\Omm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tuh] C:\WINDOWS\Buh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bgc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nos.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eah] C:\WINDOWS\Hqs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lav.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjj] C:\WINDOWS\Min.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sof] C:\WINDOWS\Soj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xrobtttw] c:\windows\system32\xrobtttw.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ids] C:\WINDOWS\Dat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lja] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cng.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bef] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vbk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Osc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tub] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ehh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Llj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jnr] C:\WINDOWS\Lmf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lpi] C:\WINDOWS\Avr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Loh] C:\WINDOWS\Jmr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] "C:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [u36P37X] racgui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jun] C:\WINDOWS\Cfc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [***] C:\WINDOWS\Rhu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sst] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gtf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jeo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uft] C:\WINDOWS\Dni.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iur.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Blq] C:\WINDOWS\Djm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nbn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cjm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Npf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnu] C:\WINDOWS\Onv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vaf] C:\WINDOWS\Hss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Slc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Psp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jip] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Csj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ejn] C:\WINDOWS\Idb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iud] C:\WINDOWS\Klv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Big] C:\WINDOWS\Qde.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Osi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dir] C:\WINDOWS\Jck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jst] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Urg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oqt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qoc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vbn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jlb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dhm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oid] C:\WINDOWS\Srr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vua] C:\WINDOWS\Nkn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ncg] C:\WINDOWS\Iva.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hls] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Atq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NetPumper] "C:\Program Files\NetPumper\NetPumperIEProxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [realbindantihold] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\scr readme real bind\sect owns.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kjh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nsh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Luv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uoq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ekf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ahp] C:\WINDOWS\Egp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Krg] C:\WINDOWS\Mbb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dbu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tje] C:\WINDOWS\Ogi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ttd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pgq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lii.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Flm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jig] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gcf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ujn] C:\WINDOWS\Cfi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oka] C:\WINDOWS\Jeg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ser] C:\WINDOWS\Djg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iek] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fcd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pdt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Krd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pmg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Puj] C:\WINDOWS\Fjg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ort.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pas] C:\WINDOWS\Pme.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oeb] C:\WINDOWS\Aok.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ohv] C:\WINDOWS\Vvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Frc] C:\WINDOWS\Oge.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Odt] C:\WINDOWS\Jnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vep] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Blr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nsu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kck] C:\WINDOWS\Bee.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pev] C:\WINDOWS\Imq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jaa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bti] C:\WINDOWS\Vgb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Avn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lmq] C:\WINDOWS\Odp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pdf] C:\WINDOWS\Dfo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rtc] C:\WINDOWS\Ddu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fhb] C:\WINDOWS\Tlf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ktk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fgf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gfl] C:\WINDOWS\Bkb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vms] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oge] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dhl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vtp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Enj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Com] C:\WINDOWS\Uga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bmg] C:\WINDOWS\Qjp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mtu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ffs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mef] C:\WINDOWS\Nsr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Miq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qdh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Beo] C:\WINDOWS\Tdb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pcd] C:\WINDOWS\Llp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Glr] C:\WINDOWS\Okj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbp] C:\WINDOWS\Vnc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kmf] C:\WINDOWS\Kis.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Osb] C:\WINDOWS\Nsm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ggn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hfq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nsn] C:\WINDOWS\Lgb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hpe] C:\WINDOWS\Rag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jbb] C:\WINDOWS\Kkk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [jfyvdre.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\jfyvdre.exe /k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [f0pFRXb4R] pscop.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Euqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\d?dplay.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hhj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Okm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tak] C:\WINDOWS\Kfl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bqm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vta.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rua] C:\WINDOWS\Dbl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Joe] C:\WINDOWS\Rbc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aud] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mup.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oan] C:\WINDOWS\Qmp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Glo] C:\WINDOWS\Mcj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jmf] C:\WINDOWS\Ert.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sla] C:\WINDOWS\Skh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jnr] C:\WINDOWS\Lmf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqr] C:\WINDOWS\Lrs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iet] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cir.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pdm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bou] C:\WINDOWS\Use.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cou] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dqg] C:\WINDOWS\Eko.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sgj] C:\WINDOWS\Ltl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fni] C:\WINDOWS\Tml.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lvc] C:\WINDOWS\Avg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mgg] C:\WINDOWS\Cob.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kbn] C:\WINDOWS\Lhf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nbl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cfo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vgh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nlv] C:\WINDOWS\Hdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ccq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Grj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tmc] C:\WINDOWS\Aeg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gep] C:\WINDOWS\Ifc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nhj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mdh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dcr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Opf] C:\WINDOWS\Oak.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Los] C:\WINDOWS\Tiq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qna] C:\WINDOWS\Rfb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cma] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jnh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vqv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pef] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rvq] C:\WINDOWS\Ahi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Res] C:\WINDOWS\Mkh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vqo] C:\WINDOWS\Qlu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nou] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qtj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gmh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ohc] C:\WINDOWS\Iuk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jep] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Son.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmf] C:\WINDOWS\Rrk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vcf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gtm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hrm] C:\WINDOWS\Sjn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cvp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dfq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Brn] C:\WINDOWS\Gue.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ffm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cqc] C:\WINDOWS\Htv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cdf] C:\WINDOWS\Amt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gjr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pbf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mbh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Neu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qbv] C:\WINDOWS\Hkd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fhf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Btr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tgi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Knr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqf] C:\WINDOWS\Kiq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rpd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mnh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Evu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Utr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lks] C:\WINDOWS\Vfl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Svi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ins] C:\WINDOWS\Lgp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jbv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cdv] C:\WINDOWS\Jhg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgt] C:\WINDOWS\Atp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tia] C:\WINDOWS\Ffg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqs] C:\WINDOWS\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qkh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Inh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mrs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ufe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qrm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hcd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Omn] C:\WINDOWS\Qsv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lsl] C:\WINDOWS\Rmt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hcm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lni.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cii.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qef] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fkj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fjn] C:\WINDOWS\Ksq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Agv] C:\WINDOWS\Gis.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Apq] C:\WINDOWS\Ptu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Etc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Num] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Itp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kfr] C:\WINDOWS\Gjb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vqk] C:\WINDOWS\Vaq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bmg] C:\WINDOWS\Qjp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fff] C:\WINDOWS\Euh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ljf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Egl] C:\WINDOWS\Kbh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nvc] C:\WINDOWS\Lpi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uej.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fpp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lfj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fba] C:\WINDOWS\Dgf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jlc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vlj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Den] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iad] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hls.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Krc] C:\WINDOWS\Rag.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqp] C:\WINDOWS\Pna.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vra] C:\WINDOWS\Moj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hij] C:\WINDOWS\Svt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfd] C:\WINDOWS\Tda.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fvc] C:\WINDOWS\Lvr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mmo] C:\WINDOWS\Lvl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nsm] C:\WINDOWS\Ini.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aer] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lrk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hjg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uin.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aeb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Odr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Viu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kjh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Moa] C:\WINDOWS\Kne.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fpu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jnh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uhb] C:\WINDOWS\Btt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Htk] C:\WINDOWS\Uvb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ltt] C:\WINDOWS\Lea.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Til] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rha.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iuu] C:\WINDOWS\Frf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sak] C:\WINDOWS\Lak.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Req] C:\WINDOWS\Mkn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Col] C:\WINDOWS\Lbt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jcl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mit.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oig.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Edp] C:\WINDOWS\Jqv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lpq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fgh] C:\WINDOWS\Mgo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jkb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vce] C:\WINDOWS\His.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vgu] C:\WINDOWS\Cse.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qvk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qgf] C:\WINDOWS\Ofi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lif] C:\WINDOWS\Soj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ree.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sno] C:\WINDOWS\Tjq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pkq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lgo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ltr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tvu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ncf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ssf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tos] C:\WINDOWS\Kjp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Auf] C:\WINDOWS\Ocb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Srn] C:\WINDOWS\Nka.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iuj] C:\WINDOWS\Nru.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jun] C:\WINDOWS\Cfc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rbl] C:\WINDOWS\Okp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fdb] C:\WINDOWS\Qrr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Voj] C:\WINDOWS\Pdu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rat] C:\WINDOWS\Fae.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Njj] C:\WINDOWS\Fbi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ivl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fpk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bkf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mkr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nut.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ton] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cuk] C:\WINDOWS\Scu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ffs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aoi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ncu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qnf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hfl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mvd] C:\WINDOWS\Hkg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ric.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uom] C:\WINDOWS\Tcc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Opu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vuc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Knb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qhs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pmg] C:\WINDOWS\Jjo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kio] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uip.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iiu] C:\WINDOWS\Mdu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jrr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sdl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tmg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qqa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qii] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ske.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jdr] C:\WINDOWS\Hat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Obh] C:\WINDOWS\Ncl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cbi] C:\WINDOWS\Rtf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dni] C:\WINDOWS\Alg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kva] C:\WINDOWS\Qdd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aii] C:\WINDOWS\Ghn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vsa] C:\WINDOWS\Brl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dei] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ebd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fnt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Akl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rhd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lbs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aoq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mpu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qgt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dtt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kpf] C:\WINDOWS\Ute.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mkj] C:\WINDOWS\Otp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vbs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eth] C:\WINDOWS\Vne.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Duc] C:\WINDOWS\Igl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nkn] C:\WINDOWS\Rpu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Roh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fno.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Evi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bse.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spa] C:\WINDOWS\Orj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Urq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kkq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kbh] C:\WINDOWS\Ltb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eos] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Csd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Phe] C:\WINDOWS\Daa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fuh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ast] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Etp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mup] C:\WINDOWS\Log.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eqo] C:\WINDOWS\Hpt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bdr] C:\WINDOWS\Jhe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ioh] C:\WINDOWS\Vko.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Itv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ffa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rhn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qof.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pqq] C:\WINDOWS\Qto.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Stk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ssi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Deq] C:\WINDOWS\Dlu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dfl] C:\WINDOWS\Iqe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qak] C:\WINDOWS\Ufg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oak.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cpc] C:\WINDOWS\Tvj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hif] C:\WINDOWS\Ssk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bdf] C:\WINDOWS\Jjs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Njl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sqe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Npu] C:\WINDOWS\Cuv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Omq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Anq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ftv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ooa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jlh] C:\WINDOWS\Can.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eij] C:\WINDOWS\Tlf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Thk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gvg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mdc] C:\WINDOWS\Rkl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rmg] C:\WINDOWS\Psf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rbp] C:\WINDOWS\Rjl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pnu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cpc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kme] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Avq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mkl] C:\WINDOWS\Bqq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oce.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bpc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nnj] C:\WINDOWS\Ikn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qme.exe


----------



## nrraider2007 (Apr 22, 2005)

3rd.....

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bef] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qig.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sjg] C:\WINDOWS\Hti.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lvr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eea] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gbp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Elc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gov.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rrp] C:\WINDOWS\Iip.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hum] C:\WINDOWS\Ikg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vqs] C:\WINDOWS\Dvm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ain] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Okm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rpl] C:\WINDOWS\Prh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gpd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gcb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mrf] C:\WINDOWS\Jkl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Adb] C:\WINDOWS\Fio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tbu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Stt] C:\WINDOWS\Ddr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pos] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Evt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Utk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hjh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Btd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lrc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aks] C:\WINDOWS\Epo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jsm] C:\WINDOWS\Pqd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pdr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aen.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Luh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bah.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mfq] C:\WINDOWS\Omj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oel] C:\WINDOWS\Ivd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gua] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Koa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uli] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Anr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kkd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\Dkl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rsr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eej.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bir] C:\WINDOWS\Mvn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Per] C:\WINDOWS\Nsr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qae] C:\WINDOWS\Obn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fad] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fma.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nio] C:\WINDOWS\Ueq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ttn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ube.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qkr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Scd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ijd] C:\WINDOWS\Qut.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ugg] C:\WINDOWS\Net.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pbi] C:\WINDOWS\Emf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vni] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Suc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Esc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Enp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gdd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hmr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tqp] C:\WINDOWS\Mbt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Joi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ork] C:\WINDOWS\Jdm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fvi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ofo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Abm] C:\WINDOWS\Blu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ias] C:\WINDOWS\Mgc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bme.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kca] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ava.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ili] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kmb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pps] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Chj] C:\WINDOWS\Eoj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Esr] C:\WINDOWS\Bmg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hdg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lrs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mhm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Msh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tko] C:\WINDOWS\Kli.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hng] C:\WINDOWS\Loq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gjv] C:\WINDOWS\Lhq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pmd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fva.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ntq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cud] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kgg] C:\WINDOWS\Squ.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ndi] C:\WINDOWS\Qdn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Scl] C:\WINDOWS\Cpn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rcs] C:\WINDOWS\Ghh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Atg] C:\WINDOWS\Eiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kbc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hdr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lct] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eaj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tgd] C:\WINDOWS\Hli.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sus] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ghj] C:\WINDOWS\Quc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aca] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kii.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nho.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dti] C:\WINDOWS\Mls.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Raj] C:\WINDOWS\Enu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ddo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ucp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sos] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rbf] C:\WINDOWS\Aoe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gpc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nrg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cjl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Had.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tbj] C:\WINDOWS\Gem.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vtf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ims.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qsq] C:\WINDOWS\Gqi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Peh] C:\WINDOWS\Nku.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfk] C:\WINDOWS\Sto.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pqn] C:\WINDOWS\Vot.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pmr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qba] C:\WINDOWS\Nqp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Utn] C:\WINDOWS\Ges.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djs] C:\WINDOWS\Hav.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qms] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tkv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nkr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Asv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tqi] C:\WINDOWS\Lmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\Gnp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jeu] C:\WINDOWS\Isq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oim] C:\WINDOWS\Pde.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ejm] C:\WINDOWS\Osq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bok.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lbo] C:\WINDOWS\Tgp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dpb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cak.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bhh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mqv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Frv] C:\WINDOWS\Fgs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hha] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qaj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eoi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pvb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rkh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qkq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pjm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pke.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqg] C:\WINDOWS\Gdl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Him] C:\WINDOWS\Dne.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Koq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ctp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qsn] C:\WINDOWS\Bke.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qkj] C:\WINDOWS\Erj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gfa] C:\WINDOWS\Nfd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vgt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uhk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jam.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cls] C:\WINDOWS\Are.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jet] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Noe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eje] C:\WINDOWS\Rpc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Idk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lml.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fgb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ahc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Frp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mbg] C:\WINDOWS\Lok.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bsi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vfj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ufn] C:\WINDOWS\Tjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ctd] C:\WINDOWS\Fjs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nap] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Geq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ghn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ohf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kku.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eam] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lkf] C:\WINDOWS\Vlt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vqj] C:\WINDOWS\Jik.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kre] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vec.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iro] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Euo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Thc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uls.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fsd] C:\WINDOWS\Etr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gap] C:\WINDOWS\Gqo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ftt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jis.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pab] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Npt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eab] C:\WINDOWS\Tui.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hdo] C:\WINDOWS\Qen.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aoi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mjt] C:\WINDOWS\Mmr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gec.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lma] C:\WINDOWS\Mhj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lgo] C:\WINDOWS\Oou.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ptk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Poe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cre.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bbc] C:\WINDOWS\Fje.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oma] C:\WINDOWS\Caa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qtd] C:\WINDOWS\Boi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jdl] C:\WINDOWS\Dhk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gbv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pqp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kod] C:\WINDOWS\Pdj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vup] C:\WINDOWS\Bpm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aoa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mcq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nho] C:\WINDOWS\Tao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tou] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aqc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qbm] C:\WINDOWS\Hhi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Krn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pkm] C:\WINDOWS\Jkl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Esj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vji.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cpq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Koj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Moi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Apr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cti] C:\WINDOWS\Brn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gai] C:\WINDOWS\Gpb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aeu] C:\WINDOWS\Rgq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lqf] C:\WINDOWS\Tcm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ucp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jca] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qpk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Doo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ljh] C:\WINDOWS\Gnr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dbd] C:\WINDOWS\Usk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kts] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dor.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cgu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nle.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Squ] C:\WINDOWS\Mse.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gjh] C:\WINDOWS\Anr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jsu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ime.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Flk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bvc] C:\WINDOWS\Pqe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qle] C:\WINDOWS\Oli.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tmi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Caj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tcq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Esi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Efl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aeg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ifq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pvk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pjo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bnu] C:\WINDOWS\Evu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qmo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cvl] C:\WINDOWS\Gfh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kbn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kuo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rso] C:\WINDOWS\Cku.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ebo] C:\WINDOWS\Hhd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Egr] C:\WINDOWS\Lcc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jeg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jhc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ihv] C:\WINDOWS\Uiu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lkr] C:\WINDOWS\Dnu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmd] C:\WINDOWS\Bbq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bhs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gnl] C:\WINDOWS\Rvj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ovv] C:\WINDOWS\Qkj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vrc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cae.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Seq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Agr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Esq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jid] C:\WINDOWS\Ddi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Voa] C:\WINDOWS\Fbu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gse] C:\WINDOWS\Mti.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lsq] C:\WINDOWS\Hmt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qtk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cvg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mct] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sau.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vuq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Avj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dns] C:\WINDOWS\Cgc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sle.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Urd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bam.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\Rip.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dnc] C:\WINDOWS\Gjk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lsa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eii.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tts] C:\WINDOWS\Erg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nrq] C:\WINDOWS\Ddh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dbj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ree.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ndc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dud.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qts] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Psn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uqq] C:\WINDOWS\Irt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pkl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lmm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dql] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mut.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uap] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jce.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gqt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tuq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vrd] C:\WINDOWS\Huv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Una] C:\WINDOWS\Gma.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vpt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Siu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ull] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ejq] C:\WINDOWS\Bfb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Evk] C:\WINDOWS\Hfa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aod] C:\WINDOWS\Jct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Brj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hro.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jjb] C:\WINDOWS\Jrr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ong] C:\WINDOWS\Fjo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bpo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ros.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tgu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hvf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ilp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fku] C:\WINDOWS\Mbe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jdi] C:\WINDOWS\Qro.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qbe] C:\WINDOWS\Dgf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ljp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\Lnv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kkt] C:\WINDOWS\Psl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rou] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lnr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eaa] C:\WINDOWS\Sae.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Obl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ior.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ioe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hbi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qan] C:\WINDOWS\Akb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amt] C:\WINDOWS\Keu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gsg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ain.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kuv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nht.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dhu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppo] C:\WINDOWS\Bum.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dlf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hvs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dkm] C:\WINDOWS\Pcd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cnl] C:\WINDOWS\Bkp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vjo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bfc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bfs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtb] C:\WINDOWS\Uro.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cep] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fla.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nqs] C:\WINDOWS\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lnk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Shb] C:\WINDOWS\Uob.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dsv] C:\WINDOWS\Vqm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fqo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gdm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ltj] C:\WINDOWS\Hkb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mpj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Afe] C:\WINDOWS\Rej.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mrn] C:\WINDOWS\Shg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fro] C:\WINDOWS\Lmi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iog] C:\WINDOWS\Qjq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aai] C:\WINDOWS\Fni.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tli.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tbh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Icb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pen.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ith] C:\WINDOWS\Vcm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ntj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tdo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jls] C:\WINDOWS\Uql.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bmr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vfg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uha] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lls.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubt] C:\WINDOWS\Rdi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rhg] C:\WINDOWS\Kbh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vgs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bdp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Arq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bpp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hnq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Srr] C:\WINDOWS\Inr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ouq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Usm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vmt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hep.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lgu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nhk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tvd] C:\WINDOWS\Egd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Inn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jst.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Csn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cfs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rkb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Odc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qel] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mnt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jgs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Efk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aaq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eba.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Opt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dil.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Meg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fkg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rtg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Etm] C:\WINDOWS\Fic.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oja] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fml.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bqa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Som.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Noj] C:\WINDOWS\Eht.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lsj] C:\WINDOWS\Uel.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vrq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Leh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Anv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vmh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mea.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lae] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ltb] C:\WINDOWS\Tsp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Var] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ccf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okr] C:\WINDOWS\Rkg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bdn] C:\WINDOWS\Gjj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Meb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bos] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gmu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hem] C:\WINDOWS\Gie.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Thq] C:\WINDOWS\Thf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rsp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kua] C:\WINDOWS\Krc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bjd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jbg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bof.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gmt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bhr] C:\WINDOWS\Eqf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bvl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hrj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kfr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Add.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hda] C:\WINDOWS\Ted.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qqo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mdr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rub.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gpp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ibu] C:\WINDOWS\Mta.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Psr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eav] C:\WINDOWS\Lbe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nip] C:\WINDOWS\Tnt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Svu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oik] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ueg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\Mua.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Off.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Grf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ars.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bmd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qka] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bqr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnm] C:\WINDOWS\Ism.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qpt] C:\WINDOWS\Alk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aida] C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\eetu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jef] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Utj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fsr] C:\WINDOWS\Lnl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bov] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kjh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kot] C:\WINDOWS\Otg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dkk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ige.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ekh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qpm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aef] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sij.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vmp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Olf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uff] C:\WINDOWS\Ade.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bvl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lis] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jaf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Odo] C:\WINDOWS\Hoi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cqr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qmn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kbc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vrg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djk] C:\WINDOWS\Jec.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ssc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sft.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ipv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lmh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mpv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tup] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qkg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Opj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ufm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ebc] C:\WINDOWS\Ina.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rnn] C:\WINDOWS\Uor.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pge.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Opn] C:\WINDOWS\Vuj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kbe] C:\WINDOWS\Eci.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Msv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rmq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ilg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gtu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kdv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gsi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bgk] C:\WINDOWS\Lcd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [The] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ajn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cdn] C:\WINDOWS\Adb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Foa] C:\WINDOWS\Cha.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Osp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Svi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Opa] C:\WINDOWS\Teo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Imi] C:\WINDOWS\Dsi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hri] C:\WINDOWS\Gom.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Feu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jss.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lqb] C:\WINDOWS\Lte.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hbs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nrn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oja.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bqu] C:\WINDOWS\Hal.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rbu] C:\WINDOWS\Oas.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jil] C:\WINDOWS\Kgl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Imq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ioi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqo] C:\WINDOWS\Tsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Epi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Psb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jik] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hdl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qqv] C:\WINDOWS\Jah.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ngr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cmj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hcu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ggs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bqt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vfb] C:\WINDOWS\Omm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tuh] C:\WINDOWS\Buh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bgc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nos.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eah] C:\WINDOWS\Hqs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lav.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tjj] C:\WINDOWS\Min.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sof] C:\WINDOWS\Soj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Osc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tub] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ehh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rbd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Llj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lpi] C:\WINDOWS\Avr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Loh] C:\WINDOWS\Jmr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [***] C:\WINDOWS\Rhu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sst] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gtf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Apr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jeo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uft] C:\WINDOWS\Dni.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iur.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Blq] C:\WINDOWS\Djm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nbn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cjm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Npf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nnu] C:\WINDOWS\Onv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vaf] C:\WINDOWS\Hss.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Slc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Psp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jip] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Csj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ejn] C:\WINDOWS\Idb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iud] C:\WINDOWS\Klv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Big] C:\WINDOWS\Qde.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Osi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dir] C:\WINDOWS\Jck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jst] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Urg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oqt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qoc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vbn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jlb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dhm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oid] C:\WINDOWS\Srr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vua] C:\WINDOWS\Nkn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ncg] C:\WINDOWS\Iva.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hls] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Atq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [stupiddraw] C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\APPLIC~1\THATJU~1\1 BIND PART.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nsh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Luv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uoq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ekf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hof.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ahp] C:\WINDOWS\Egp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Krg] C:\WINDOWS\Mbb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dbu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vnh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tje] C:\WINDOWS\Ogi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ttd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pgq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lii.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Flm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jig] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gcf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ujn] C:\WINDOWS\Cfi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oka] C:\WINDOWS\Jeg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ser] C:\WINDOWS\Djg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iek] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jla.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Alu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fcd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pdt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Krd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pmg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Puj] C:\WINDOWS\Fjg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ort.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pas] C:\WINDOWS\Pme.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oeb] C:\WINDOWS\Aok.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ohv] C:\WINDOWS\Vvr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Frc] C:\WINDOWS\Oge.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Odt] C:\WINDOWS\Jnp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ptd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vep] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Blr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nsu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kck] C:\WINDOWS\Bee.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pev] C:\WINDOWS\Imq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jaa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bti] C:\WINDOWS\Vgb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Avn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lmq] C:\WINDOWS\Odp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pdf] C:\WINDOWS\Dfo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rtc] C:\WINDOWS\Ddu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fhb] C:\WINDOWS\Tlf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ktk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fgf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gfl] C:\WINDOWS\Bkb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vms] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oge] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dhl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vtp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Enj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Com] C:\WINDOWS\Uga.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ffs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mef] C:\WINDOWS\Nsr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Miq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qdh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Beo] C:\WINDOWS\Tdb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pcd] C:\WINDOWS\Llp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Glr] C:\WINDOWS\Okj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lbp] C:\WINDOWS\Vnc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kmf] C:\WINDOWS\Kis.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Osb] C:\WINDOWS\Nsm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ggn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hfq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nsn] C:\WINDOWS\Lgb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hpe] C:\WINDOWS\Rag.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jbb] C:\WINDOWS\Kkk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [jfyvdre.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\jfyvdre.exe /k
O4 - Global Startup: Verizon Online Support Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\matcli.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with NetPumper - C:\Program Files\NetPumper\AddUrl.htm
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O15 - Trusted IP range: 67.19.185.246
O15 - Trusted IP range: 67.19.185.246 (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {11120607-1001-1111-1000-110199901123} - ms-its:mhtml:file://c:\default.mht!http://www.hotoffers.info/v179/dropper.chm::/dropper.exe
O16 - DPF: {15AD6789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://static.windupdates.com/cab/6247971CanadaInc/ie/bridge-c32.cab
O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} (Installer Class) - http://www.ysbweb.com/ist/softwares/v4.0/ysb_regular.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/13f6d00aac66cbaf2c22/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {89D75D39-5531-47BA-9E4F-B346BA9C362C} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe

WOW! - There it is! Is it supposed to be that long? Oh,by the way, thanks for all of the help.


----------



## nrraider2007 (Apr 22, 2005)

If you just want to email me, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You have a pretty big infection. I've asked a Moderator to help with this. Hang tight and one will be with you a.s.a.p.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Congratulations.......you have the longest log of the week 

=================================

Click on Start >Settings > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs and uninstall the following if there:

*MediaAccess
WeatherBug
NetPumper
*
Download and run the LOP uninstaller from here:
http://lop.com/new_uninstall.exe
or here: http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/lopremover.exe

========================================

Turn off any spyware scanners you have running.

========================================

Rightclick the Norton system tray icon and disable the program.

========================================

Download *Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal 5.0* 30 day trial.
http://www.kaspersky.com/trials
Check for updates and run a full indepth scan.

========================================

Download *About:Buster* http://www.atribune.org/downloads/AboutBuster.zip *Created by RubberDucky*:up:and unzip it to your desktop. Start it, hit Ok, Start, And Ok again to start the scan.

========================================

Download AdAware SE from here: http://www.lavasoftusa.com/

Install the program and launch it.

In the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on *Check for updates now* then click Connect....and download the latest reference files.

From main window :Click Start then under Select a scan Mode tick *Perform full system scan.*

Next deselect *Search for negligible risk entries.*

Now to scan just click the Next button.

When scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it.(Right-click the window and choose"select all" from the drop down menu)

Download and install the Micro$oft antispyware BETA from http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx and let it fix anything it finds (when it finds things, please quarantine them rather than delete just in case as it is a beta and occasional False positives happen)

First press file and check for updates and then run it

Recent tests suggest that a combination of Adaware & M$AS removes approx 80% of spywares/Adwares, much higher than any other combination.

===================================

Download Pocket Killbox from here:
http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip
Unzip the files to the folder of your choice.

Double-click on "Killbox.exe" to run it.
Put a checkmark in "Replace on Reboot" and the "Use Dummy" box.
Copy/Paste this file(These files) into the top "Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Click the "Delete File" button which looks like a stop sign.
Click "NO" at the Pending Operations prompt to restart your computer.

*c:\windows\system32\systr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\param32.dll
*

On the killbox top bar press "Tools" > "Delete Temp Files"

Reboot after and post a follow up log please.

:up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

$teve said:


> Congratulations.......you have the longest log of the week


The week?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Nice easy fix for spywad, so if we kill that off first at least we can see the others and make it easier to fix

Download and Save Spywadfix to your computer from this link: http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/spywadfix.exe and double click on the spywadfix.exe

It will automatically extract to c:\spywad where it needs to be to run and will automatically open the remove spywad.vbs script for you ready to paste in the line mentioned below

If it doesn't open then go to c:\spywad and double click on the remove spywad.vbs Do not run any other file from there please unless asked to

If you have script blocking enabled you will get a warning about a malicious script wanting to run. Please allow this script to run. It is not malicious.

It will open an Input box. Paste this line into the box

C:\WINDOWS\Qmp.exe

The script will kill that process, backup and then delete any matching files in System32 and your Windows Directory. It will create a log of all files deleted. This log file will be named Spywad.txt and be located inside the C:\Spywad Folder. The backups will also be located in two subfolders there. One named Systems and the other named Window.

The script will search the Windows Directory and delete desktop.html and popup.html if they exist. It will add entries to the log if these files are found and deleted.

It will then kill Explorer. You will lose your taskbar and desktop. It will repair the registry entries returning your normal desktop and context menu functions.

It will restart Explorer.

** Script Does not remove the orphaned run entries.

Finally, it will Run hijackthis so that you can remove the orphaned run entries and anything else as instructed by your Advisor on the forums.

If hijackthis doesn't start, run it manually.

--------------------------
When finished, post the contents of Spywad.txt and a new Hijackthis log.

If the files deleted are all found to be part of the infection and nothing important has been deleted, you will be instructed to delete the entire Spywad Folder after you have cleaned up all other User Profiles on that system.

Once you have performed the big cleanup, each of the other Users on the System needs to be signed in to clean up their desktop and regain the right click.

I have included another vbs to do this. It is named Other Profiles Regfix.vbs

Have each User sign in and run Other Profiles Regfix.vbs
Open C:\ (Go to Start>Run and type C: Press enter) and Open the C:\Spywad folder. Double click on Other Profiles Regfix.vbs

Explorer will be ended and that user's active desktop registry entries will be repaired. Explorer will be restarted.

Then run hijackthis and remove the entries as directed by your Forum Advisor.

To restore the desktop to whatever picture you normally have right click on a blank part of desktop & select properties/desktop & select your prefered picture press apply & then ok to exit and then either reboot or log off & on again to change the desktop settings

You will need to do this step for every user account


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Hi Derek......do you want me to pull mine?
I was trying for a few at one sweep.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

No leave your ssteve, it's probably easier if he runs the spywad remover first, then cleans up soemof the others with KAV/adawre etc but we will still need to dlete most of teh O4 entries using HJT as neither kav or spywad fix or adaware or msas will delete all the orphan entries only the enrtries that correspond to running files


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

I would get my money back from Mavis Beacon if I were you


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm waiting for my new glasses, I can hardly see the screen or the keyboard at the moment so it's guess work what I'm typing


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Ill get back to painting my garden fence and leave this in your capable hands mate.

Check back later and see how its going.


----------

